# Yard Truck for sale 2001 Jeep Wrangler



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

2001 Jeep wrangler with Myer plow Mechanically great... Lots of rust.
Hard top 6 cyl 5 speed manual, Blizzak tires. Has evap leak. CV front axles, new front driveshaft.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Pics?? 

Price??


----------

